# Trojan.Dropper/Gen



## Whitestar1000 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi I've just done a routine scan on my system using SuperAntiSpyware and its come up with the result that I have a Trojan.Dropper/Gen. It's saying that its in my User file 'Appdata\local\temp\temp1_ProbeII10412.zip\ProbeII\assp\asloader.exe' This obviously as the name states is and App file but what's concerning me is that this is a program that comes with the motherboard that has been on my system for Two years and has never come up as a problem before, I've attached my Hijack log if anybody would be good enough to take a quick look before I delete what could be a file that I need or is this a False Positive and why come up now after so long ... thanks

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 17:20:57, on 27/07/2008
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\AASP\1.00.33\aaCenter.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\USISrv.exe
C:\Windows\System32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Windows\System32\CTXFIHLP.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Xbox 360 Accessories\XBoxStat.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\dpupdchk.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\System32\CTXFISPI.EXE
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.sky.com/portal/site/skycom/home
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JMB36X IDE Setup] C:\Windows\JM\JMInsIDE.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USIUDF_Eject_Monitor] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\USISrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pinnacle WebUpdater] "C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\Shared Files\\Programs\WebUpdater\WebUpdater.exe" -s -f=UpdateVersion.xml -url=http://cdn.pinnaclesys.com/SupportFiles
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UVS11 Preload] C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead VideoStudio 11\uvPL.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTxfiHlp] CTXFIHLP.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [itype] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [XboxStat] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Xbox 360 Accessories\XboxStat.exe" silentrun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PMCS] "C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\Shared Files\\Programs\MediaCenterService\PMC.Service.Main.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PMCRemote] C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\Shared Files\\Programs\Remote\Remoterm.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Capture Device Service - InterVideo Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\DeviceService\DevSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Creative ALchemy AL1 Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\AL1Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: PCTV Service (pctvsvc) - Pinnacle Systems Inc. - C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\PCTV To Go Setup Wizard\..\Drivers\pctvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: Sentinel Keys Server (SentinelKeysServer) - SafeNet, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SafeNet Sentinel\Sentinel Keys Server\sntlkeyssrvr.exe
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Ulead Burning Helper (UleadBurningHelper) - Ulead Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe

--
End of file - 6120 bytes


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

it sounds like a false positive so get in touch with super antispyware & tell them

it must be a new detection routine as dropper.gen is a heuristic detection & heuristics can be very wrong


----------



## Whitestar1000 (Aug 3, 2007)

That's great, that's what I thought I'm pleased to say :up:


----------

